# Burstner elegance technical spec / brochure needed



## snowsports1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi i have bought a bursnter elegance i700 but havent collected yet and i am trying to find a 2008 brochure, cant get one anywhere online! 

Any ideas?? i have tried burstner website and googled it but no good.

Ideally i want the technical specs ie tank sizes, heater details etc


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi have you treid burstner gmbh web site , we managed to get recently the specs for a delphin performance 2006,

tramp


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

This is the link to the '09 brochure whic gives all the information.
It will give you an idea even if it's not the correct one?
HTH.

http://www.buerstner.com/fileadmin/downloads/reisemobile/gb/Complete_brochure_Motorhomes_2009_UK.pdf


----------



## Buzzer (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi I purchased my Solano new in 2008 and I have retained the Burstner brochure for that year. The spec on the Elegance i 700 for the items you list, are as follows

Heat Exchanger to Living Area
Heater Truma Combi 6
Built in Water Tank 120 Litres
Waste Water Tank, Insulated and Heated 100 Litres

Hope this helps  

Len


----------



## snowsports1 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks everyone the elegance wasnt in the 2009 range but thanks for the technical bits. collecting thursday so cant wait!


----------



## snowsports1 (Jun 1, 2009)

len, whats the shower performance like on your van, how long do you get before it goes cold??, i think you have the same heater as the i700. the shower is quite important to us as we didnt have one on our last caravan


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

hi snowsport1 i sent you a private emial in reply to your request for broucher on i700 eligance i also have 2008 i 700 if you want to email me to discuss problems /mods etc apb78a


----------

